# I need a fluent English-speaking doctor in Mexico City for house call



## JhonReed

My son is 13 years old and has had asthma since 3.. is getting worse with the city's pollution. Sometimes he gets an attack and I cannot take him to the hospital, so an English speaking doctor that also does house calls would be perfect. Does anyone have a good doctor that could recommend me? Also any doctor that has US training or certification would be preferable.

Btw..I'm done with doctors attached to "farmacias"...

Thank you for your help!


----------



## circle110

With travel time in Mexico City measurable in hours from one end to the other, a little more specific location information would be helpful. For example, I doubt any doctor from the Xochimilco area would travel to Polanco for a single house call.

Do you have a Hospital Angeles near you? A decent percentage of the doctors in that hospital group are US trained and therefore speak English. Plus, most are specialists and you could seek one with asthma specialization. Inquire as to whether they make house calls; some might. 

I'm sure most doctors in "farmacias" are the ones that couldn't land a better gig, so of course the quality will be about as low as you can find. They are fine of you just need a doctor's OK to buy prescription medicine, but outside of that I wouldn't use them for anything at all.


----------



## citlali

I would never take a child to one of these farmacias doctors. you can google AXA medicos .. and maybe be able to find a doctor in your area. Whether he speaks English or not is another story but you can start there. AXA is a large insurrance company and from my experience has vey good doctors on their list.


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> I'm sure most doctors in "farmacias" are the ones that couldn't land a better gig, so of course the quality will be about as low as you can find. They are fine of you just need a doctor's OK to buy prescription medicine, but outside of that I wouldn't use them for anything at all.


In my experience, the doctors who work in farmacias are recent graduates and this is their first job. I have found that, in general, they know what they're doing and can help with a bit more than just giving you written prescriptions.


----------



## citlali

I went to a couple of them and frankly I look at them as last resort guys..I ended up with the wrong medecine twice..I would not take my child to them.


----------



## circle110

I have to side with Citali on this one. The times I have seen them for anything, they have left me very unimpressed. 

Plus, some of them were awfully old to be recent graduates, although I suppose there is no age limit for graduating from medical school.

I would much prefer going to a government clinic or hospital since the doctors are frequently highly skilled and are there doing their public service requirements. You have to deal with the deep bureaucracy and sluggishness of the institution but the doctors are quite good.


----------



## Isla Verde

It seems like I was lucky with the farmacia doctors I've consulted in my neighborhood. Sorry that other forum members had unpleasant experiences with them. Could it be that their quality is higher in Mexico City than in other parts of the República?


----------



## circle110

Isla Verde said:


> It seems like I was lucky with the farmacia doctors I've consulted in my neighborhood. Sorry that other forum members had unpleasant experiences with them. Could it be that their quality is higher in Mexico City than in other parts of the República?


Our experiences were all in Mexico City, but far away from where you live. It could very well be that in your area good doctors are willing to do the farmacia thing while awaiting a better opportunity, since that part of the city is closer to all the top hospitals and clinics and is also more desirable to live in. 

My wife's family has a very good GP and we pay the princely sum of $250 MX to see him, so that's what we do instead of going to the farmacia docs. We only see them when we need a specific prescription and we can see the doc, get the scrip and buy it all in one fell swoop when we are in a hurry.


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> Our experiences were all in Mexico City, but far away from where you live. It could very well be that in your area good doctors are willing to do the farmacia thing while awaiting a better opportunity, since that part of the city is closer to all the top hospitals and clinics and is also more desirable to live in.
> 
> My wife's family has a very good GP and we pay the princely sum of $250 MX to see him, so that's what we do instead of going to the farmacia docs. We only see them when we need a specific prescription and we can see the doc, get the scrip and buy it all in one fell swoop when we are in a hurry.


Wow, only $250 for a visit! The least I've ever paid is $400, and that was several years ago. What part of Mexico City was this?


----------



## horseshoe846

JhonReed said:


> My son is 13 years old and has had asthma since 3.. is getting worse with the city's pollution. Sometimes he gets an attack and I cannot take him to the hospital, so an English speaking doctor that also does house calls would be perfect. Does anyone have a good doctor that could recommend me? Also any doctor that has US training or certification would be preferable.
> 
> Btw..I'm done with doctors attached to "farmacias"...
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Two thoughts:

First search this forum for 'newcomers'. You will find mention of a Newcomers Club for Mexico City. You can also search the internet for same.

Second - perhaps contact the US Embassy to see if they have a list of medical references. I know that they have a prepared list of references for people who handle US taxes. Perhaps you get lucky.

Personally I think your wanting a English speaking physician to come to your home might be asking a bit too much. This is Mexico. Even if someone said they would come, and if they even did come - it would likely not be anywhere near the agreed upon time. 

Good luck !

Edit : Or what I would do if I were you would be to locate the nearest Cruz Roja clinic. That is some of the best medical care in Mexico (in my opinion) and costs only 100 pesos to signin (plus cost of supplies used). You wouldn't want to go there for open heart surgery - but they are a large step above your local physician at the farmacia.


----------



## citlali

Hotels usually know of physicians who will make housecall.. Ask the concierge of a business hotel in your area for a recommendation.


----------



## horseshoe846

citlali said:


> Hotels usually know of physicians who will make housecall.. Ask the concierge of a business hotel in your area for a recommendation.


That's a good idea - but be sure and establish cost upfront...


----------



## circle110

Isla Verde said:


> Wow, only $250 for a visit! The least I've ever paid is $400, and that was several years ago. What part of Mexico City was this?


His consultorio is near the Tlalpan/Magdalena Contreras border. He is a friend of the family for many years so that is why he gives us that rate. I think he is normally $5-600 for an office visit.


----------



## travelingrae

citlali said:


> Hotels usually know of physicians who will make housecall.. Ask the concierge of a business hotel in your area for a recommendation.


Do make sure to check for references on that doctor if possible because the concierge could be on the take. My cousin's son got ill when they were visiting me in Mazatlán and the five-star hotel/resort concierge recommended doctor was an utter quack who bled her dry financially.  Poor kid just had a bad case of turista and the hotel-recommended doctor said he had parasites, needed surgery, etc. and scared the living daylights out of him, ruining the rest of his vacation. I let the manager have a piece of my mind even though it didn't do anything. There was a very good (and honest) doctor just a few blocks away who would have come and given good advice for a quarter of the price.


----------



## citlali

of course you always have to check references and use your brain and take charge when you see any doctor.. I always get a couple of opinions when I have something out of the ordinary and we sure do not have any surgery without more opinions..
You get a surgeon he will want to operate because that is what he knows how to do and you can alos get the guy on the take ... We have a couple of those in our area.


----------



## horseshoe846

Repeat - Cruz Roja.

Earlier this year I had surgery at IMSS. The follow-up visit was set for a week later. Well I needed attention a day out of the hospital. While I really have no complaints of the quality of service I received while in the IMSS hospital (although I promise you it was a little different from your typical US hospital) I just could not bring myself to report to the IMSS emergency room to address my issues.

So I went to Cruz Roja. They were great ! And I went there several times - until the day my follow-up visit at IMSS was scheduled. They are the GOTO place for a scorpion sting. I've gone there for bee stings (allergic).


----------



## circle110

horseshoe846 said:


> Repeat - Cruz Roja.
> 
> Earlier this year I had surgery at IMSS. The follow-up visit was set for a week later. Well I needed attention a day out of the hospital. While I really have no complaints of the quality of service I received while in the IMSS hospital (although I promise you it was a little different from your typical US hospital) I just could not bring myself to report to the IMSS emergency room to address my issues.
> 
> So I went to Cruz Roja. They were great ! And I went there several times - until the day my follow-up visit at IMSS was scheduled. They are the GOTO place for a scorpion sting. I've gone there for bee stings (allergic).


We have gone to Cruz Roja and been treated very well also. We had some X-rays done there for a song.
But the OP is looking for a house call and I don't think Cruz Roja does that kind of thing.


----------



## horseshoe846

circle110 said:


> We have gone to Cruz Roja and been treated very well also. We had some X-rays done there for a song.
> But the OP is looking for a house call and I don't think Cruz Roja does that kind of thing.


Well - if the OP (your term) were to realize that his/her expectations were not realistic - or - he/she discovered there was a nearby Cruz Roja (which is highly likely) - he/she might reconsider his/her requirements. ??

To be honest - I don't understand how attempts (apparently failed) to address the issues via local pharmacies - therefore required on-site visitation. 

This OP has never responded again by the way...


----------



## JhonReed

Hi, I read all your suggestions, however did a small research by myself on Facebook and found a doctor who has a US certificate, speaks fluent english (more less) and does house calls. He charges only $120 USD for a visit and included the nebulizations in the price. He says he prefers Americans on vacations in Mexico because of the dollars, he is raising money to move to the US and start a career there. How come ! He is an orthopedic surgeon, however he can do general practice too.

Thanks you anyways for your help!


----------



## TundraGreen

JhonReed said:


> …He charges only $120 USD for a visit and included the nebulizations in the price. He says he prefers Americans on vacations in Mexico because of the dollars, he is raising money to move to the US and start a career there. How come ! He is an orthopedic surgeon, however he can do general practice too.
> 
> Thanks you anyways for your help!


Only!!!
$120 usd is about $2200 mxn and nearly four times the largest fee I have heard of, about $600 mxn. He prefers people on vacation because they don't know how outrageous his prices are.


----------



## horseshoe846

We have a cat who shows asthma-like symptoms from time to time. Went to the Vet and they charged 100 pesos for the visit/treatment. We picked up the same omron nebulizador at Costco which cost 899 pesos. Now we give the cat 15 minute 'spa treatments' daily. He's doing much better.

Omron nebulizador de compresor para niños y adultos | Costco Mexico


----------



## JhonReed

TundraGreen said:


> JhonReed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?He charges only $120 USD for a visit and included the nebulizations in the price. He says he prefers Americans on vacations in Mexico because of the dollars, he is raising money to move to the US and start a career there. How come ! He is an orthopedic surgeon, however he can do general practice too.
> 
> Thanks you anyways for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Only!!!
> $120 usd is about $2200 mxn and nearly four times the largest fee I have heard of, about $600 mxn. He prefers people on vacation because they don't know how outrageous his prices are.
Click to expand...

Well, every doctor I asked charged for $2500 pesos por a house call. Do you have a doctor that will visit your home for 600? If so, send me the info please.


----------



## TundraGreen

JhonReed said:


> Well, every doctor I asked charged for $2500 pesos por a house call. Do you have a doctor that will visit your home for 600? If so, send me the info please.


I forgot that you were talking about a house call. I don't know what the prices are for that. It still sounds high to me, but maybe not as much so as I implied in my earlier post.


----------



## horseshoe846

A couple years back now I had surgery at a private hospital ( a very large house which was converted. It had seven private rooms with beds/private baths/tvs etc ). It had two fully equipped operating rooms. It was nicer than our house.

So for 14,000 pesos (CASH) I had the surgery including the surgeon, anesthesiologist, hospital room, some medications and all follow-up visits.


----------



## circle110

JhonReed said:


> Well, every doctor I asked charged for $2500 pesos por a house call. Do you have a doctor that will visit your home for 600? If so, send me the info please.


Yes, I know doctors that make house calls for less than half what you paid but you still have not identified what region of the megalopolis you live in so it would be hard to suggest anyone since they may live an hour and a half or more from you.


----------



## JhonReed

Hi, I live in Coyoacán if that matters. Please drop me info about doctors you know that make house calls. Also I will prefer those US certified and speaking fluent English. My dad used to say that every family should have a trusty mechanic, and a doctor. This one is superb


----------



## Isla Verde

JhonReed said:


> Hi, I live in Coyoacán if that matters. Please drop me info about doctors you know that make house calls. Also I will prefer those US certified and speaking fluent English. My dad used to say that every family should have a trusty mechanic, and a doctor. This one is superb


Why do you prefer a US certified doctor (not quite sure what that means)? Doctors with degrees from Mexican medical schools are equal in quality, experience and integrity to those who earned their degrees in the States IMHO. Keep in mind that many US doctors have gotten their degrees in Mexico. The University of Guadalajara has trained many ****** physicians!


----------



## circle110

Isla Verde said:


> Why do you prefer a US certified doctor (not quite sure what that means)? Doctors with degrees from Mexican medical schools are equal in quality, experience and integrity to those who earned their degrees in the States IMHO. Keep in mind that many US doctors have gotten their degrees in Mexico. The University of Guadalajara has trained many ****** physicians!


I agree. 

Well, OK, maybe excluding that tiny group of very advanced research physicians working on cutting edge treatments using all of the sophisticated technology available in the wealthy US. But that is the top 1% of the top 1% of doctors in the US and many of them came from places like India, Korea and Europe and are not products of US medical schools.

But excluding that small group, I have found Mexican doctors to be as knowledgeable as US doctors and, frankly, a lot nicer to deal with since they tend to be far less arrogant and much more accessible. We have the personal cell number of every Mexican doctor we have ever seen. We have zero cell numbers of US physicians.


----------



## citlali

A Mexican friend of mine goes and see one of those specialist in HOston, the rate for oneappointment 800 dollars.. He was not allowed to send the reports ahead of time ..had to fly to Houston and sit there as the doctor was reading the reports...


----------



## joaquinx

One way to find a English speaking doctor in your area of town is to look in the Yellow Pages. There is a section for doctors ordered by specialty. Some of the doctors will list their education and residency. Those who list the US, Canada, or UK will speak English.


----------



## circle110

joaquinx said:


> One way to find a English speaking doctor in your area of town is to look in the Yellow Pages. There is a section for doctors ordered by specialty. Some of the doctors will list their education and residency. Those who list the US, Canada, or UK will speak English.


That is a much better idea than me recommending any doctors in my current area, which is near Ajusco. That's a fairly long trip to Coyoacán and they'd probably charge almost as much as the $2500 the OP is currently paying.


----------

